# Biggest Loser Experiment



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome.

*My stats:*

Gender: Female

172cm tall

Approx. 73 kgs.

Healthy weight range for my height - approx. 55 to 70 kgs

*Synopsis:*

Starting from the 7th of October 2009 to the 13th of October 2009, I will be testing to see if it is possible to lose a large amount of weight - hopefully mostly fat - in 1 week.

What inspired me to take on this challenge was some research I did regarding the Biggest Loser (BL) show and their contestants. I found out that one man lost 70 kgs in 12 weeks! So I am here to test to see how much weight I can possibly lose in one week.

*Method:*

*Diet*

The BL diet consisted of a large amount of protein, servings of vegetables and fruit - depending on their body weight.

My diet for the 7 day experiment:

M1: Wheat grass juice, psyllium husk, jinger, green tea, Vitamin C supplement, Glucosamine.

M2: Protein shake , 30 grams protein

M3: Fish fillet x 1 = 25 grams of protein, Vitamin C supplement, Glucosamine

M4: Protein bar = 9 grams of protein , Flaxseed oil capsule

M5: Green salad, protein shake - 30 grams protein, Glucosamine

M6: fish fillet x1 = 25 grams of protein, Vitamin C supplement, Bio Zinc + another supplement that contains a few vitamins.

Water : 3 L (excludes water during exercise)

1 more protein shake for after work out with weights ( = 30 grams of protein)

*Protein in total: 149 grams.*

*Exercise:*

6 am : GYM - weights (very important) + cardio (30 mins cross trainer, 30 mins rowing)

6pm: Jog (1.5 hours) + ab exercises

10 pm: Random exercise at home (1 hour) + ab exercises.

total cardio : 3.5 hours per day

Anyone want to join me? If you do just place your diet up, something similar to mine and your training, you should be getting 3 hours + cardio each day - use this space.

If i stick to the diet and exercise plan I am expecting to lose around 5 Kgs - if i lose less than that I guess that's a fail for BL standards.

I know it's easier for the BL contestants because they are in a controlled environment with lots of support, but I'll try my best to control myself and do as I have planned.

I just hope my knee can hack it! I have been having knee problems lately.

Stay tuned.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

We need pictures of you for proof:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

thats nuts. you are gonna ruin yourself doing that amount of exercise/cardio with that little amount of food and no offense but when that week is over and you stop this extremeness you will put some back on you know that!! you cant maintain almost 25 hours of cardio a week plus 7 hours training

its all about being progressive, the boss told me that yesterday and it works!!

there is no such thing as quick weight loss


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LCB without being offensive you seem to have quite a warped approach to dieting. Less food does not equal more weight loss. All you will do on the above is flush out your carbohydrate stores and accompanying water. As soon as you resume normal eating patterns it will go straight back on.

As MissBC says, there is no quick and fast solution, you *need* to get a proper diet in conjunction with an exercise programme to put yourself in a position where you can improve your body composition.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The type of diet you are mentioning (Protein Sparing Modified Fasts) can be very effective, but are normally run for several weeks with a healthy, more gradual weight loss. A big component of the weight loss in the first week will be down to glycogen and water as opposed to fat, and when you come off the diet (assuming you go back to a typical diet ) the glycogen and water come back with a resulting weight gain. This is to be expected, otherwise it can be a little depressing. Taking a bit longer over your diet ie 4week+ and with a regular carb up, maybe a better option.

If you are looking at this purely as an experiment then ok, but if you want to maintain weight loss, you need to look at what caused weight gain in the first place, otherwise weight goes back on after the diet is over. A diet is for life not just for Christmas.

Another concern depends on how much cardio you are use to. If you have not been doing much up until now, a sudden increase from 0 to 3hr per day can cause problems (immune system suppression).

How much vitamin C is in each of the VitC supplements? I presume that somewhere in there is a multivitamin - can you find out how much VitB you are taking?

You also mention meals by number and exercise by time. When will you be consuming your meals (in relation to the exercise)?

All the best,

J


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

you'll prob just drop water in the first week... imo do as joshua said and run for a few weeks... cracking idea tho in theory


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

gym rat said:


> you'll prob just drop water in the first week... imo do as joshua said and run for a few weeks... cracking idea tho in theory


its not my idea, its what the biggest loser contestants do.. and they lose up to 70 kgs in 12 weeks.. crazy!

i think ive already dropped my water weight as i have been on a normal weight loss diet lately.. so i should be just losing fat, maybe a bit of water weight

anyways i'll try it out for a week , see if im still alive by the end of it!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> We need pictures of you for proof:thumb:


u'll get pictures of me at my funeral by the end of the week LOL

jks, i'll take some


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> its not my idea, its what the biggest loser contestants do.. and they lose up to 70 kgs in 12 weeks.. crazy! a) they are doing it for 12 weeks you are doing it for one, B) they are monitored by a nutritionist, personal trainer and doctor and are given a pre and post diet to ensure they are ready for the extreemeness of the diet and dont put it back on post 12 weeks
> 
> *i think ive already dropped my water weight* as i have been on a normal weight loss diet lately.. so i should be just losing fat, maybe a bit of water weight your body is 70% water so how can you think you have already dropped your water weight!! you will not be burning fat on a diet like this you will be dropping water and eating your muscle away!! your body will go into starvation mode also meaning that once you "miracle super weight loss week" is over you will store everything you put into your body as fat as your body thinks you will starve it again!!
> 
> anyways i'll try it out for a week , see if im still alive by the end of it! you wil still be alive but you will be, hungry, in starvation mode, exhausted, your metabolism will be different, and you will have less muscle BUT WHOOP WHOOP you may have 2kgs less showing on the scales!!


yea good luck with that :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Google Lyle McDonald's Rapid Fat loss Handbook for a more considered approach to quick weight loss.

HTH


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

MissBC said:


> yea good luck with that :laugh:


-2 kgs after all that? lol i can lose 2 kgs/per week without all that hard work....

anywaysssssss.. its worth a try isnt it... and yes the biggest loser contestants have 12 weeks.. they also lose up to 70 kgs in those 12 weeks... as one contestant had done...... and they come out looking quite toned... all i need to lose is 10 kgs.

anyways worth a try.. will be fun


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> -2 kgs after all that? lol i can lose 2 kgs/per week without all that hard work....exactly my point
> 
> anywaysssssss.. its worth a try isnt it... nopeand yes the biggest loser contestants have 12 weeks.. they also lose up to 70 kgs in those 12 weeks...porb because they have about 100 to loose in the first place so it falls off them as *one* contestant had done...... and they come out looking quite toned... all i need to lose is 10 kgs.
> 
> anyways worth a try.. will be fun i highly doubt it but go for gold if you think thats really gonna work:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> its not my idea, its what the biggest loser contestants do.. and they lose up to 70 kgs in 12 weeks.. crazy!
> 
> i think ive already dropped my water weight as i have been on a normal weight loss diet lately.. so i should be just losing fat, maybe a bit of water weight
> 
> anyways i'll try it out for a week , see if im still alive by the end of it!


Your 'diet' beforehand was seemingly no different than what you've posted above, if not you're eating more food on this one!

Seriously, people are trying to help you, take heed and you will end up in a better place in the long run.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Your 'diet' beforehand was seemingly no different than what you've posted above, if not you're eating more food on this one!
> 
> Seriously, people are trying to help you, take heed and you will end up in a better place in the long run.


true my diet was less than this before ahah...

anyways this is JUST AN EXPERIMENT.. so lets all calm down plz


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

MissBC dont u watch biggest loser?, its not just one, i said one had lost 70 kgs the others lose less than that but still high enough... like 50+kgs. And nearly all of them (ie ones that lasted to the end of the game) have kept it off (once in the real world) and those among them that havent kept it off fully have only gained a kg or two.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

I have done more than that alot of times in a day and eaten less or the same and it didnt ruin me.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you not seen some of the transformations on this board and many others as well? :confused1:

I gurantee in a weeks time you won't be looking how you expect to and will end up moving onto the next faddy diet you find.

Listen to advice above, get a proper diet and stick to it for 8-12 weeks, then if need be, readjust.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> MissBC dont u watch biggest loser?, its not just one, i said one had lost 70 kgs the others lose less than that but still high enough... like 50+kgs. And nearly all of them (ie ones that lasted to the end of the game) have kept it off (once in the real world) and those among them that havent kept it off fully have only gained a kg or two.


yea i have seen it but your basing your "oh im gonna loose so much weight in a week" on ONE contestant loosing that much!! he prob had massive amounts to loose in the first place hence loosing that much in that short time!!

yea they kept it off because as i have said a) they had a pre diet, B) they are monitored and programs tailored to them specifically by a nutritionist, trainer and doc and they also have mental support to ensure there mindeset is right to keep it off and c) they have a proper post diet

you are doing ONE WEEK and think its gonna be a massive change, i bet no more than 3kgs and you will put all that back on when you eat normally again

why not just be sensible and search this board for all the ladies diets and do one of them, there are NO quick fixes nor do they ones out there actually work!!

we are all just trying to help but if you are to ignorant to listen them do what you want!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Have you not seen some of the transformations on this board and many others as well? :confused1:
> 
> I gurantee in a weeks time you won't be looking how you expect to and will end up moving onto the next faddy diet you find.
> 
> Listen to advice above, get a proper diet and stick to it for 8-12 weeks, then if need be, readjust.


perfect advice but i doubt she will listen, seems she is just after the next quick fat loss program, healthy or not!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Those Biggest Loser contestants are all on T3, clen, DNP and other ****- messy business.

Listen to MissBC, she does speak some sense


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

The Biggest loser 'contestants' for want of a better word are massively overweight and have that margin to loose large amounts week on week, by the sounds of it you aern't that heavy so be careful.

By the way pics would help prove that theory:thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> -2 kgs after all that? lol i can lose 2 kgs/per week without all that hard work....
> 
> anywaysssssss.. its worth a try isnt it... and yes the biggest loser contestants have 12 weeks.. they also lose up to 70 kgs in those 12 weeks... as one contestant had done...... and they come out looking quite toned... all i need to lose is 10 kgs.
> 
> anyways worth a try.. will be fun


They lose 70kg's because they all weigh over 30 stone, they are extremely obese hence the extreme weight loss. This is the worst idea ever. I disagree/agree with missbc, there is such a thing as fast weight loss but it is no way at all healthy, as a few of the others have said you will put a fair bit back on after.

You can't rush a good job but go ahead if you feel it's what you have to do. 73kg's is hardly overweight anyway is it?!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> The Biggest loser 'contestants' for want of a better word are massively overweight and have that margin to loose large amounts week on week, by the sounds of it you aern't that heavy so be careful.
> 
> By the way pics would help prove that theory:thumb:


 Was typing mine during this being posted lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

BTW i was working at the place where they filmed the first series of BL. The woman PT they had was hardcore and shown them no mercy, the guy on the otherhand was a complete ******.

We used to drive passed them on their morning jog/walk/hobble with the ambulance following them on stand by and seriously they were obese!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

actually i take back what i said....just read through your diet properly. Eat more and dont be stupid , fair enough you want to do that much exercise but get some proper food in you aswell


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey there LCB!

MissBC is talking a lot of sense and she's contest prepping so knows what extreme dieting is like.

I think you may be a bit confused about the difference between weight loss and fat loss. A diet that low in calories will result in lean muscle mass, you'll go crazy with starvation, will experience poor memory, fatigue and if you keep it up over a long period of time will end up skinny fat. Trust me, this is not a good look.

If, however, you want to lose bodyfat and end up trim, lean with smooth muscle, I'll even use the hated word "toned" then it would be a good idea to increase the calories and ask for advice as there are plenty of people here who know their stuff.

As for the people on The Biggest Loser, they are all obese and as such a more drastic approach is taken, but everything is monitored. As you are a normal weight this kind of diet will not do the same for you.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Listen to MissBC, she does speak some sense


hahahahahah:laugh::laugh: MORE THAN SOME THANKS :cursing:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

MissBC said:


> hahahahahah:laugh::laugh: MORE THAN SOME THANKS :cursing:


i dont have to listen to her, or anyone.... if this diet works the first week i intend on continuing until i reach my goal weight..... and miss bc i dont think u watch biggest loser bcus if u didnt u wouldnt say only one contestant lost x amount... ALL OF THEM LOSE A HUGE AMOUNT OF WEIGHT before they are kicked off... i just was using that one person as an example.

And stop bothering me about this, yes i can go on a 12 week diet and lose .5 kgs a week... but i dont have 12 weeks. i am getting married soon and i want this fat off me fast...

if the biggest loser fatties can do it im sure i can too! even if i lose just 3 kgs a week for the next 3 weeks, thats good enough for me... i just dont have the time to do extra!!! :cursing:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

All of them lose a lot of weight because they are obese to start with.

Obese people have higher levels of calorie expenditure, thus putting them on a very restrictive diet means the weight loss is much more rapid.

You will not be losing fat, you will lose water, muscle glycogen, muscle tissue, and maybe some fat. You will end up skinny fat.

You are wasting your time with quick fixes when you need to look at the long term goal.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

...why join a body building site then ?

Muscle is not your goal, so surely there are other forums for this type of rapid weight loss thing ?


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Update:

Slept at 5 am last night, , woke up at 930am...

went to the gym....

bench press : 35 kgs x 25 , 3 sets

leg extension : 20 kgs x 25, 3 sets

leg press : 40 kgs x 25 , 3 sets

good girl (leg abductor or something) : 40 kgs x 25, 3 sets

a few squats

some other weight exercises which i cant name

----

cardio:

Machine only allowed me 15 mins i was in a rush anyway

then did half an hour on rowing machine (crappy machine, didnt feel a thing)

calories burned : 400 cardio

weights: dont know

Later tonight : aerobics , ab exercises

couldnt go for a run cos 1) i was at uni and 2) even if i could, it was raining and wet outside.. if i have time tonight i might just do 2 hours of aerobics...

walked/ran walked around uni so im sure that burnt a few calories 

----

i have a lot of assignments due /essays to do so i am short on time but i'll still make time to exercise

---

diet:

hmmmm lets see.. morning 1 protein bar (2 grams of fat, 3 carbs, 9 protein, 100% delicious)

then later on , apple, peach (no more fruit, they were too sweet and sticky,,, felt the calories stick to my fingers lol)

protein bar again

wen i got home: cottage cheese

1 can of sugar free V. ( im up late again tonight)

====

diet was crappy, maybe i should be more prepared next time and take a lunch box with me

===

thoughts/comments:

try harder :cursing:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> ...why join a body building site then ?
> 
> Muscle is not your goal, so surely there are other forums for this type of rapid weight loss thing ?


theres actually a section on this site for those ppl who want to lose fat

anyways how do you know what my goal is? lol

maybe i dont want to be big like most of the girls here but i want some definition, u have to gain muscle to get definition right, thus bodybuilding


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> i dont have to listen to her, or anyone.... if this diet works the first week i intend on continuing until i reach my goal weight..... and miss bc i dont think u watch biggest loser bcus if u didnt u wouldnt say only one contestant lost x amount... ALL OF THEM LOSE A HUGE AMOUNT OF WEIGHT before they are kicked off... i just was using that one person as an example.
> 
> And stop bothering me about this, yes i can go on a 12 week diet and lose .5 kgs a week... but i dont have 12 weeks. i am getting married soon and i want this fat off me fast...
> 
> if the biggest loser fatties can do it im sure i can too! even if i lose just 3 kgs a week for the next 3 weeks, thats good enough for me... i just dont have the time to do extra!!! :cursing:


I appreciate that all of the contestants loose a pile of weight. The heavier a person is to start with, the sharper the initial loss in bodyfat will be. You are 73Kg not 130Kg so your losses will certainly be more modest.

I also understand you wanting to loose fat fast for your big day. Realistically though, these things take time. If you want to maximise your fatloss over a 3week period a PSMF can certainly get fast results, but I doubt whether you can keep up that level of activity - both in the motivation to push yourself hard during a workout and dealing with immune supression. The last thing you want on your big day is to have the flu (a very real prospect). Another thing is what is more important - looking good in your wedding photos or looking good & being healthy for your partner in the years to come?

Another problem is that the human body tends to conserve energy when food is limited, especially when you are doing lots of exercise, resulting in you minimising activity throughout the day.

Finally, when you start a thread here you should expect to get feedback - good or bad as to your ideas. The people here are speaking from both experience (many do PT work as you have seen on the biggest looser ie they are not the fatties but the trainers) and because they do actually care.

All the best,

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> then did half an hour on rowing machine (crappy machine, didnt feel a thing)


May I suggest you work at an intensity where you are only just able to hold a conversation, but with lots of panting between your words. This get you in a good fat burning zone and you should feel it if you are doing it right. If a muscle group starts to burn during the training, it's a good idea to switch to a different type of exercise that utilises other muscles, but still keeps you breathing very hard.

Oh one other suggestion is to add some big bottles of water into your rucksack if you are walking around campus a bit. A few extra pounds in your bag can increase burn rates (This concept was on a previous series of the biggest looser btw).

J


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have seen the biggest loser. Not judging because I'm hardly slim, however as others have said, they are massive, and the regimes they go on (In the US and Aus series, I've not seen the British one) are brutal, and they have probably been completely sedentary. This will be a big shock to their system and possibly result in 11 stone of weight loss, which is possible if you weigh 25 stone to start with, however if you're weighing in at 11.5 stone now, the weight loss will be much slower regardless.

3 hours of cardio a day would end up with me losing more muscle than fat, I suspect.

If you want to do it for a week, you probably won't do loads of damage, but long term, it will slow your metabolism and put you at risk of gaining it all back and more the minute you start eating 'normally'


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> ...why join a body building site then ?
> 
> Muscle is not your goal, so surely there are other forums for this type of rapid weight loss thing ?


yea eating disorder/starvation ones maybe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> i dont have to listen to her, or anyone.... if this diet works the first week i intend on continuing until i reach my goal weight..... and miss bc i dont think u watch biggest loser bcus if u didnt u wouldnt say only one contestant lost x amount... ALL OF THEM LOSE A HUGE AMOUNT OF WEIGHT before they are kicked off... i just was using that one person as an example.
> 
> And stop bothering me about this, yes i can go on a 12 week diet and lose .5 kgs a week... but i dont have 12 weeks. i am getting married soon and i want this fat off me fast...
> 
> if the biggest loser fatties can do it im sure i can too! even if i lose just 3 kgs a week for the next 3 weeks, thats good enough for me... i just dont have the time to do extra!!! :cursing:


I give up :laugh::laugh: dont know why you joined when you dont wanna listen to others who are trying to help you in your goal THE HEALTHY WAY



LadyCokeBottle said:


> *Slept at 5 am last night, , woke up at 930am... *
> 
> h*mmmm lets see.. morning 1 protein bar (2 grams of fat, 3 carbs, 9 protein, 100% delicious)*
> 
> ...


Looks great, keep it up 



LadyCokeBottle said:


> maybe *i dont want to be big like most of the girls here* but i want some definition, u have to gain muscle to get definition right, thus bodybuilding


yea cause we are all massive muscle woman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MissBC said:


> yea cause we are all massive muscle woman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wish............


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What a fool/troll.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I wish............


:laugh::laugh: :thumb: x


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

All of these people get HUGE rebound weight after ceasing this stupid plans,

Ive seen it many times first hand and its not pretty. all the cardio and drugs make the problems worse,

They rebound then think they need to diet more and train ( usally cardio) more, this is far from being what they need,

Some can damage there metabolsim for ages and create digestion issues......

" diets have to be sustainable "


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

MissBC said:


> yea cause we are all massive muscle woman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do you do muscle worship? :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Do you do muscle worship? :thumb:


Only the legend that is DB's muscles :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Only the legend that is DB's muscles :lol:


spot on with that comment :blush: :blush:

:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> spot on with that comment :blush: :blush:
> 
> :thumb:


I know this as i too worship them :laugh:

Ok, that's just too creepy even for me to say without a disclaimer :lol:

Disclaimer: Tim is not at all into muscle worship!

There, that's better


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Muscle worship me 

I love this thread...

in the words of JW

BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Is this for real?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Muscle worship me
> 
> I love this thread...
> 
> ...


trust you, mr attention whore dirty barry


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Muscle worship me
> 
> I love this thread...
> 
> ...


Old pics dont count:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Willing to muscle worship for reps :whistling: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Willing to muscle worship for reps :whistling: :lol:


Funny, I tried that once and it worked :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Old pics dont count:whistling:


They count from my work comp! lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

****s sake, cut her some slack! :confused1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

im sure it was 24 weeks he took to lose the weight. 12 in the camp and 12 at home


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

54und3r5 said:


> im sure it was 24 weeks he took to lose the weight. 12 in the camp and 12 at home


Funnily enough I just watched it - one bloke lost 26 pounds in one week - but then he weighed over 400 - if I did that my body would probably go into shock :lol: :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

oh and btw i think its a bad idea...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> theres actually a section on this site for those ppl who want to lose fat
> 
> *anyways how do you know what my goal is? lol *
> 
> maybe i dont want to be big like most of the girls here but i want some definition, u have to gain muscle to get definition right, thus bodybuilding


*Quote "Starting from the 7th of October 2009 to the 13th of October 2009, I will be testing to see if it is possible to lose a large amount of weight - hopefully mostly fat - in 1 week. *

*
*

*What inspired me to take on this challenge was some research I did regarding the Biggest Loser (BL) show and their contestants. I found out that one man lost 70 kgs in 12 weeks! So I am here to test to see how much weight I can possibly lose in one week" Unquote*

Erm I was basing your goals on the OP ^^^^^^


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> ****s sake, cut her some slack! :confused1:


Have to agree with this, i only read the first page and i felt sorry for her :confused1:

Lets face it, with that kinda diet and cardio, she will lose weight even if it isnt the most orthodox way of doing so?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Imagine she is fed up of being fat and feeling bad, and wants to change things as quickly as possible.

Sure, its not the best way of going about it, but if she has a limited timeframe and wants to look good for her special day then good on her.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Imagine she is *fed up of being fat and feeling bad, and wants to change things as quickly as possible.*
> 
> Sure, its not the best way of going about it, but if she has a limited timeframe and wants to look good for her special day then good on her.


 Have to agree with you mate.

When i was overweight at 16 ish i was very similar to her way of thinking. Better ways of doing it lady coke bottle trust me. I've done this and just loose lots of muscle, however i still want to see those pics

Best of luck with your goals. :thumbup1:

Oh Chris, i've put in bold what we need to suggest of heinkein:lol:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> May I suggest you work at an intensity where you are only just able to hold a conversation, but with lots of panting between your words. This get you in a good fat burning zone and you should feel it if you are doing it right. If a muscle group starts to burn during the training, it's a good idea to switch to a different type of exercise that utilises other muscles, but still keeps you breathing very hard.
> 
> Oh one other suggestion is to add some big bottles of water into your rucksack if you are walking around campus a bit. A few extra pounds in your bag can increase burn rates (This concept was on a previous series of the biggest looser btw).
> 
> J


thanks hun, i like the extra weight in my bag idea, but i am not at uni much only 2 or 3 days a week, my butt is parked on my chair infront of the pc most of my days



DB said:


> Muscle worship me
> 
> I love this thread...
> 
> ...


is that u in the photo ? if it is :thumbup1:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Have to agree with this, i only read the first page and i felt sorry for her :confused1:
> 
> Lets face it, with that kinda diet and cardio, she will lose weight even if it isnt the most orthodox way of doing so?





LittleChris said:


> Imagine she is fed up of being fat and feeling bad, and wants to change things as quickly as possible.
> 
> Sure, its not the best way of going about it, but if she has a limited timeframe and wants to look good for her special day then good on her.





YoungGun said:


> Have to agree with you mate.
> 
> When i was overweight at 16 ish i was very similar to her way of thinking. Better ways of doing it lady coke bottle trust me. I've done this and just loose lots of muscle, however i still want to see those pics
> 
> ...


thanks guys, youre really nice 

Hmmm I know I shouldnt be doing it this way but if i dont do it, i will not only carry with me my excess weight but also a ton of regret as well.

Just a quick update - i think i lost 1 kg over night...  :thumb:.. i guess the biggest loser ppl lose 2 or 3kgs in one night so I can try harder.......... :lol: jokes

I'll update my full diet/exercise for today later on, but so far its 5 pm and havent had much to eat besides a banana!! naughty!! gotta go get some stuff to eat

laters :001_tt2:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> All of these people get HUGE rebound weight after ceasing this stupid plans,
> 
> Ive seen it many times first hand and its not pretty. all the cardio and drugs make the problems worse,
> 
> ...


they dont take drugs, or anything that helps to burn fat quicker, and i havent seen/heard of any of them gaining weight after they have left, besides maybe 1 or 2 kgs. Most have actually lost more weight outside.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> they dont take drugs, or anything that helps to burn fat quicker, and i havent seen/heard of any of them gaining weight after they have left, besides maybe 1 or 2 kgs. Most have actually lost more weight outside.


Maybe, and maybe not - def a mixed bag....

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/28239000?pg=3#TDY_BLoser_WATN2


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Wasting your time Bek, she clearly doesn't want to listen to advice, best just to let her get on with it i think.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

LCB, if this is something you really want to run I would suggest you read lyle mcdonald Rapid Fat Loss Book. This type of diet should be run for two weeks and can be very dangerous if not done properly. If you are really serious about this, and it looks like nothing will change your mind, please include the below points:

Eat real meals - do not substitute for shakes or snacks

Include veg with every meal

Include a multivitamin everyday

Include 10g Omega 3 softgels throughout the day

Include some kind of fibre tablets throughout the day

Properly run you should not include in excess of 5g fat or carbs for each meal. Run the diet for 2 weeks, but old back on the cardio and do a maximum of 3 workouts per week. After the 2 weeks, have a 3 day carb-up (no crap and do not exceed 50g of fat each day).

Once the carb up is done, you will need to switch to a carb cycling diet to ensure you don't pile the weight back on


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> thanks hun, i like the extra weight in my bag idea, but i am not at uni much only 2 or 3 days a week, my butt is parked on my chair infront of the pc most of my days
> 
> ...


I forgot to say - when you are walking around campus with your bottles of water another thing that helps is telling yourself "move move move" repeatedly, to help keep your pace up, so that you walk faster, and burn more and more energy. Your body is a machine and it will simply follow the instructions you give it.

At the rest of the time when you are not at uni, are you at home? One technique that I have used with some women to great effect is walking up stairs. It maybe a little boring, but stairs are close at hand (assuming you live at home), burns a lot of energy and more importantly little bits (5 or 10mins) can be done throughout the day to break up the sedentary lifestyle.

Depending how concerned you are about what others think, you could keep the pack with the water bottles in, strapped to you throughout the day. Although this will not make much difference to you when seated at your PC, it really adds up when walking even a few steps here and there. I use this technique myself using a 50Kg weight vest (although I would suggest you go for something a little lighter), and I can be in the "fat burning zone" just standing without moving!

Another thing is if you are doing large amounts of cardio, and were not doing much before, keep your dietary antioxidant levels high (a combination of Vit C, Vit E, and cups of tea are excellent ) - that is why I was asking about what the dose on the Vit C was in a previous post. This will help reduce the risk of getting ill with URTI/colds/flu.

All the best,

J


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> -2 kgs after all that? lol i can lose 2 kgs/per week without all that hard work....
> 
> anywaysssssss.. its worth a try isnt it... and yes the biggest loser contestants have 12 weeks.. they also lose up to 70 kgs in those 12 weeks... as one contestant had done...... and they come out looking quite toned... all i need to lose is 10 kgs.
> 
> anyways worth a try.. will be fun


just because they can lose 70kg in 12 weeks does mean that you can lose (70/12=) 5.83kg in one week, it doesnt work like that. most of the first week and even second week losses will be water and the removal of your carb stores - so i agreee its a good diet, but not for a week. its like saying you're going to the gym to lift weights for 10 hours once a fortnight.

also, if you want a good measure of 'good' weight loss then get your bodyfat measured and go by that, then work out how much fat youve lost: ie. if you drop from 20%bf to 15%bf then thats 5% of your 73kg = 3.65kg pure fat! so if your scales say youve dropped that or nearly that then you know its been mostly fat loss


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

rankinc said:


> LCB, if this is something you really want to run I would suggest you read lyle mcdonald Rapid Fat Loss Book. This type of diet should be run for two weeks and can be very dangerous if not done properly. If you are really serious about this, and it looks like nothing will change your mind, please include the below points:
> 
> Eat real meals - do not substitute for shakes or snacks
> 
> ...


thanks!!! will deff check it out :thumbup1:



Joshua said:


> I forgot to say - when you are walking around campus with your bottles of water another thing that helps is telling yourself "move move move" repeatedly, to help keep your pace up, so that you walk faster, and burn more and more energy. Your body is a machine and it will simply follow the instructions you give it.
> 
> At the rest of the time when you are not at uni, are you at home? One technique that I have used with some women to great effect is walking up stairs. It maybe a little boring, but stairs are close at hand (assuming you live at home), burns a lot of energy and more importantly little bits (5 or 10mins) can be done throughout the day to break up the sedentary lifestyle. < was thinking of doing this actually, some form of exercise as breaks between work, maybe a quick jog around my block between work outs, would take arond 10 mins. Or even better,, sprints!
> 
> ...





synthasize said:


> just because they can lose 70kg in 12 weeks does mean that you can lose (70/12=) 5.83kg in one week, it doesnt work like that. most of the first week and even second week losses will be water and the removal of your carb stores - so i agreee its a good diet, but not for a week. its like saying you're going to the gym to lift weights for 10 hours once a fortnight. <-- probably go on longer than a week hehe
> 
> also, if you want a good measure of 'good' weight loss then get your bodyfat measured and go by that, then work out how much fat youve lost: ie. if you drop from 20%bf to 15%bf then thats 5% of your 73kg = 3.65kg pure fat! so if your scales say youve dropped that or nearly that then you know its been mostly fat loss


 <-- id need to get someone at the gym to do that for me, cos i dono how to do it myself!

thanks for ur advice


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

okay well i didnt post up anything for yesterday so here goes :

Diet : protein bar, 2 fish fillets,banana,

Training: sprints for about an hour... not for an hour straight but go, go, go, stop then, go, go, go stop... and just pushing myself hard.... i tried sprints instead of my normal evening jog cos i thought it be "easier" but to my suprise it was worseeeeeeeeee.... killed me lol... and for me sweat is a good indicator of how hard im working, cos i dont sweat easily unless im working hard... and i sweat wen i jog... like my singlet gets wet around my stomach and back... so i'll just stick to jogging in the evening and maybe do sprints mid day or for breaks from work.... and gym in da morn

---

today:

Diet: I got excited today cos someone said i have lots a lot of weight so my brain went into its-okay-u-lost-some-weight-have-a-little mode

protein bar x 2. Coffee. Tea with sugar. a piece of lebanese bread with some salami and some cheese on it. Cheese. :confused1:

:whistling:

No more sugar.... :cursing: ...... try harder tomorrow 

Exercise: didnt do any intentional exercise but....only slept 4 hours last nite which is good then went to uni early morn, ... only exercise i did was to get around uni... walked around uni and sprinted cos it was raining... and walked up and down the stairs (can you see how im trying to justifying the lack of exercise i did today?, puuuuuthetic!)

................

anyways i have too much to do ... cant wait till this semester, or atleast this month is overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hopefully all my assignments and essays are doneeee then i have one exam and thats it im offffffff... wooooot :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> Diet : protein bar, 2 fish fillets,banana,


you serious, thats all you ate yesterday???


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

MissBC said:


> you serious, thats all you ate yesterday???


 Thats what I thought, nowt to make you at least feel like you are full. Id keel over personally.

I implore you to start eating again, before you do yourself some damage.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> okay well i didnt post up anything for yesterday so here goes :
> 
> Diet : protein bar, 2 fish fillets,banana,
> 
> ...


This is ridiculous, a lot of people have disagreed with you eating so little before you started this "diet", other people, including myself, have tried to give you advice relating to a PSMF diet which you have ignored. You are just starving yourself, not consuming any vitamins or essential fats. Please reconsider this before you harm yourself


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

rankinc said:


> This is ridiculous, a lot of people have disagreed with you eating so little before you started this "diet", other people, including myself, have tried to give you advice relating to a PSMF diet which you have ignored. You are just starving yourself, not consuming any vitamins or essential fats. Please reconsider this before you harm yourself


its not like i try to eat less... i just dont get time to be at home and eat... im usually out and so i dont get to eat.. and sometimes even wen im home i dont eat cos u kinda get sick of eating fish always and u kinda cant afford to eat anything else like chicken breast every day... so kinda easier to not eat!... atleast i am having trouble eating, actually i was never big on food.. id just liked sugar a lot and would have sugar in tea often and wen id eat i usually ate late at night and then slept so i guess i gained weight that way... i did like junk food sometimes - esp wen i was out..

the pleasure of eating those junkie foods is not remembered but carrying it on my body is remembered too often... its either the pain of discipline or the pain of regret :cursing:

anyhusssssssssssssssss

dont get all mad now, i'll try to eat better/more TOMORROW.. :tongue:

Oh im gona exercise before bed tonight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> Exercise: didnt do any intentional exercise but....o*nly slept 4 hours last nite which is good *then went to uni early morn, ... only exercise i did was to get around uni... walked around uni and sprinted cos it was raining... and walked up and down the stairs (can you see how im trying to justifying the lack of exercise i did today?, puuuuuthetic!)


Erm...no, it's not good.


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

MissBC said:


> you serious, thats all you ate yesterday???


serious as a heart attack :mellow:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Erm...no, it's not good.


 i know but things are a lil messy for me right now , including how many hours i sleep :crying:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You are, quite clearly, off your rocker.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> its not like i try to eat less... i just dont get time to be at home and eat... im usually out and so i dont get to eat.. and sometimes even wen im home i dont eat cos u kinda get sick of eating fish always and u kinda cant afford to eat anything else like chicken breast every day... so kinda easier to not eat!... atleast i am having trouble eating, actually i was never big on food.. id just liked sugar a lot and would have sugar in tea often and wen id eat i usually ate late at night and then slept so i guess i gained weight that way... i did like junk food sometimes - esp wen i was out..
> 
> the pleasure of eating those junkie foods is not remembered but carrying it on my body is remembered too often... its either the pain of discipline or the pain of regret :cursing:
> 
> ...


Theres no trying required, you need to plan what you're going to eat; you qouted this thread has 'The Biggest Loser Experiment', do you really think the contestents on that show ate 2 protein bars and a banana all day???

You say your doing this for a week, how can you get sick of eating fish after a day or 2, or can;t afford a couple of breats of chicken but waste money on [email protected] like the protein bars. The contestants will be following a PSMF diet plan, with supervision, you're just starving yourself and eating rubbish......big difference.



LadyCokeBottle said:


> serious as a heart attack :mellow:


Maybe, you're over training and not supporting your daily requirements, you have no idea on what stress you're putting on your body, guess you may find out the hard way


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh come on give the poor girl a break



> Diet : protein bar, 2 fish fillets,banana,


I've seen and knows girls to eat FAR worse than this..

lets assume..

the protein bar has 20g pro, 30g carb, 5g fat

fish fillet - 35g pro, 0carb, 5g fat x2

banana, 30g carb

90g protein

60g carb

15g fat..

trust me.. the majority of girls in my office eat far worse than that!^^


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Am speechless!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

DB said:


> oh come on give the poor girl a break
> 
> I've seen and knows girls to eat FAR worse than this..
> 
> ...


Agreed! Its obviously not healthy for a long term diet but neither is my pre contest diet! As a short term experiment its fine. Pre contest my cardio is two hours a day on zero carbs :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

LCB - Honey, just gonna give you my 2p's worth, which incidentally is pretty much the same as all the other girlies on here.

You need to eat more. What you're doing is crazy and will only make you ill in the long run.

Try carb cycling, it's easy and really effective and combined with 45 mins cardio pre breakfast, 3-4 heavy compound based training sessions with 45 mins cardio PWO you should see results.

Unless you are genetically blessed, you will lose all definition doing what you're doing, which I guess is contrary to your goal.

You cannot apply the same rules for weight loss between yourself and someone who is clinically obese - it just doesn't work that way sweetie.

Now this isn't meant as a dig at you, so dont take it that way. I have spent the last year and a half getting to where I am now, and I have a looooong way to go still but I know that if I am super strict with diet and cardio I could certainly see changes in a matter of weeks, I just dont need to be that dedicated at the moment. You have a goal, so why not put some more effort in to doing it properly?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

DB said:


> oh come on give the poor girl a break
> 
> I've seen and knows girls to eat FAR worse than this..
> 
> ...


I know girls who eat like this as well, but they aren't sleeping 4 hours a day and putting their body through a training regime. When I first started reading this, it looked like she wanted to follow a PSMF diet, which for the short time does work, and I tried to give some constuctive feedback. But her diet defeats the object, its like someone posting up that there going on a 4000kcal bulking diet, but consuming pizzas and chips.

All I was trying to put across was that she should do some research into the diet, plan it out properly and measure her success from that, not just starve herself.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LCB - Honey, just gonna give you my 2p's worth, which incidentally is pretty much the same as all the other girlies on here.
> 
> You need to eat more. What you're doing is crazy and will only make you ill in the long run.
> 
> ...


LCB this is the best advice! Carb Cycling is something you can stay on year round and make adjustments to along the day! I also suggest you check out the Fighter Diet by Pauline Nordin! She is very inspirational to female trainers :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The motivation and reasons behind a person's goals can vary considerably from our own perspective. When I first started doing weights and MA training, I was willing to do all sorts of things to achieve my objectives, even if this caused me some fairly significant harm. Whether it is rational or grounded in sanity is a philosophical argument - I know that I was condemned by many people at the time for the choices I made, by people who could not see through my eyes. Pardon the gender bias but there is an expression:



> Never judge a man until you have walked a mile in his shoes


I do believe that this may apply with regard to what the OP is willing to sacrifice, rather than the strategy that she has chosen. People are also free to set their own constraints which maybe very different to our own,

We have all voiced our opinions as to the dangers and problems of expectations, and have suggested alternative approaches which we believe would give better results. Whilst I agree with many of the points raised, I hope that LCB can experiment for a short period without causing harm. PSMF style diets do become quite dangerous and challenging IMO when run for extended periods of time, but that is not what LCB is claiming to want to do. If she were, then I would certainly recommend a different strategy.

JMHO,

J


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Joshua said:


> The motivation and reasons behind a person's goals can vary considerably from our own perspective. When I first started doing weights and MA training, I was willing to do all sorts of things to achieve my objectives, even if this caused me some fairly significant harm. Whether it is rational or grounded in sanity is a philosophical argument - I know that I was condemned by many people at the time for the choices I made, by people who could not see through my eyes. Pardon the gender bias but there is an expression:
> 
> I do believe that this may apply with regard to what the OP is willing to sacrifice, rather than the strategy that she has chosen. People are also free to set their own constraints which maybe very different to our own,
> 
> ...


Good post J - although I do believe that the OP said that if this experiment yielded favourable results she would extend the period of time she would follow it. Unless I'm mistaken?

K x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Joshua said:


> The motivation and reasons behind a person's goals can vary considerably from our own perspective. When I first started doing weights and MA training, I was willing to do all sorts of things to achieve my objectives, even if this caused me some fairly significant harm. Whether it is rational or grounded in sanity is a philosophical argument - I know that I was condemned by many people at the time for the choices I made, by people who could not see through my eyes. Pardon the gender bias but there is an expression:
> 
> I do believe that this may apply with regard to what the OP is willing to sacrifice, rather than the strategy that she has chosen. People are also free to set their own constraints which maybe very different to our own,
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Good post


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

adonis said:


> Agreed! Its obviously not healthy for a long term diet but neither is my pre contest diet! As a short term experiment its fine. Pre contest my cardio is two hours a day on zero carbs :thumbup1:


For how long do you do this zero carb diet?


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

SOMETHING EVERYONE HERE SHOULD READ :

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9880085

Dr. Michael Dansinger, a consultant on "The Biggest Loser 2" and a physician at Tufts New England Medical Center EXPLAINS WHY THE BIGGEST LOSER FOLKS LOSE SO MUCH WEIGHT.

------------

you ppl made me eat too much today i feel sick now :cursing:

I ate some curry with rice and some cereal with skim milk ... spew*

Anyways, the day is still young or maybe middle age by now, but yea... evening 1.5 hour high intensity jog is around the corner so gotta burn off the cereal and curry and rice.

Haven't had anything else. Might have some green tea as i am stressed. And protein shake.

I postponed my dress fitting for another 2 weeks! :thumbup1:

I'll weigh myself on the 15th of October... so gives me 5 days to go hard!!!

My tummy is feeling a lil flatter 

And i'll take photos on the 15th as well!!!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> The motivation and reasons behind a person's goals can vary considerably from our own perspective. When I first started doing weights and MA training, I was willing to do all sorts of things to achieve my objectives, even if this caused me some fairly significant harm. Whether it is rational or grounded in sanity is a philosophical argument - I know that I was condemned by many people at the time for the choices I made, by people who could not see through my eyes. Pardon the gender bias but there is an expression:
> 
> I do believe that this may apply with regard to what the OP is willing to sacrifice, rather than the strategy that she has chosen. People are also free to set their own constraints which maybe very different to our own,
> 
> ...


It's true I even had a dream that i was going to be fat wen iam getting married so that was really scary :crying:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

rankinc said:


> Theres no trying required, you need to plan what you're going to eat; you qouted this thread has 'The Biggest Loser Experiment', do you really think the contestents on that show ate 2 protein bars and a banana all day???
> 
> You say your doing this for a week, how can you get sick of eating fish after a day or 2, or can;t afford a couple of breats of chicken but waste money on [email protected] like the protein bars. The contestants will be following a PSMF diet plan, with supervision, you're just starving yourself and eating rubbish......big difference. protein bars taste like chocolate , chicken doesnt :laugh: and i havent been having fish for two days only!!! i use to eat a 400 grams of tuna every day with 12 egg whites... SPEW* .... and then i got down to the 70Kgs and now i eat fish fillets... or try to :tongue:
> 
> Maybe, you're over training and not supporting your daily requirements, you have no idea on what stress you're putting on your body, guess you may find out the hard way


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

DB said:


> oh come on give the poor girl a break
> 
> I've seen and knows girls to eat FAR worse than this..
> 
> ...


oh wow so i can eat less than i already do and still survive .. coooool thats it im cutting out the protein bar and banana :laugh: JOKES... :tongue:

ur nice


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LCB - Honey, just gonna give you my 2p's worth, which incidentally is pretty much the same as all the other girlies on here.
> 
> You need to eat more. What you're doing is crazy and will only make you ill in the long run.
> 
> ...


thanks hun, i am gona try harder - *PROMISE* - i will eat more veggies and im already taking vitamins and also flax seed oil supps... i love and appreciate my organs and i wouldnt want to harm them

but i'll still be doing 2 hours of cardio (or a bit more if i can) and 1 hour of weights...


----------



## LadyCokeBottle (Sep 28, 2009)

T.F. said:


> You are, quite clearly, off your rocker.


 :001_tt2:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

LadyCokeBottle said:


> thanks hun, i am gona try harder - *PROMISE* - i will eat more veggies and im already taking vitamins and also flax seed oil supps... i love and appreciate my organs and i wouldnt want to harm them
> 
> but i'll still be doing 2 hours of cardio (or a bit more if i can) and 1 hour of weights...


Ok hun

Just make sure you have 1 rest day per week ok!!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

adonis said:


> LCB this is the best advice! Carb Cycling is something you can stay on year round and make adjustments to along the day! I also suggest you check out the Fighter Diet by Pauline Nordin! She is very inspirational to female trainers :thumbup1:


For long term diets carb cycling is great. PSMF can work well in the short term (2weeks) if done properly (although leptin hormone levels can get screwed up if it is done for long periods - resulting in people heading towards "porky for life" status - not good). According to the latest link by LCB, the Biggest Loser participants are running on 1500kcal per day which from what I have seen in previous series will be very clean foods - as long as she is getting in enough nutrients with her veg and her multi vit and mineral supps and doesn't fall below the 1500kcal mark she should loose some fat without health risk, although dropping energy intake further than this, on this type of diet could inhibit fat loss though oddly enough. It's a bit like trying to burn a pile of logs - even though there is a lot of big logs ready to be burnt, it helps if you add some twigs and paper to get the thing started.

I'm presuming that LCB is using PSMF style diet until her wedding in a few weeks then switching to a diet to sustain her fatloss at the optimum rate. Carb cycling would be a great type to do in the long term, although it is not for the faint of heart IMO - it does take a heck of a lot of willpower and commitment, especially in the early stages when one is getting use to the diet and before they have seen the remarkable changes that justify the hardship they go through.

J


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, everyone has an opinion, and most of them think you're nuts. Personally, I think you're distressed, and consequently being a little irrational. Wedding nerves can do that to you! The fact that you are dreaming about this shows how significant the issue is to you. Come on guys and gals, those of us who have been through the marriage experience must have a little sympathy.

My suggested solution........ketogenic diet. Kick it of with some Metformin tablets; don't worry, they are in fact very good for you, read up a bit on them. Lots of green veg, plenty of vitamin tabs, slowly increase the cardio, done in two bursts, one before breakfast, and one immediately after weight training.

I am totally confident that this will give you the biggest losses in the time that you have, and after the first few days of water loss, it will be fat that you're burning, and you'll feel good too. :thumb:

As an illustration, I lost two and a half stone in seven weeks, with only ten 30 minute cardio sessions during the whole period. You can literally see the changes day by day.

Apologies if this is repeating anything that's already been said, but I've read the entire thread and don't think so.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

So, 5 days and no posts, should we fear the worst?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

10 days now, still no word.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm on tenterhooks.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Willie said:


> I'm on tenterhooks.


hahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

sooo......


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

2 weeks now, someone call 999! :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Imagine if it really happened?


----------

